# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  لمشاهدة المباريات على الانترنت

## xXx

[align=center]السلام عليكم .. 

مثل ما نعرف ان اغلب البطولات الكبيرة حالياً مشفره فيه منها على قنوات اوروبيه و فيه قنوات و شبكات عربية مثل art و الجزيرة الرياضية .. 
وقد يكون مهتم في هذا الموضوع الشباب المغتربين اكثر من الموجودين في قطر حالياً .. لان اتوقع اي شخص حالياً عنده هالباقات و يقدر يشوف عليها المباريات بسهوله .. لكن في اوروبا و امريكا ارسال هالقنوات ما يوصل وحتى لو وصل ما ينقلون هالبطولات لان غالباً ما يكون تشفيرهم فقط للشرق الاوسط و شمال افريقيا .. 

في هالموضوع راح استعرض برامج مهمه لكل شخص يحب يتابع المباريات على النت .. عن نفسي ماحب هالطريقه لان المشاهدة متعتها على التلفزيون لكن احياناً الواحد يضطر مثل بداية الدوري الاسباني لما الجزيرة عجزت عن نقل بعض المباريات كان السبيل الوحيد مشاهدتها على النت .. 

على العموم .. 

هذي بعض البرامج واهمها لمشاهدة المباريات على النت و غالبا يكون قبل المباراة بفتره ينتشر رابط لمباراة معينه عبر مواقع مختصه راح نستعرضها في وقت لاحق تعلن ان على هالرابط التالي راح تنقل مباراة كذا و كذا و وقت المباراة فقط راح يشتغل الرابط .. و الرابط مو رابط عادي .. رابط لازم يتم فتحه باحد البرامج الي راح اذكرها الان .. 

اول برنامج وهو الاهم و الاقوى و الاسرع صراحة .. 



للتحميل
http://download.sopcast.cn/download/SopCast.zip

ثاني برنامج وهو و البرنامج الي سبقه اهم برنامجين .. 



للتحميل
http://download2.tvants.com/pub/tvan...vantsSetup.EXE



للتحميل
http://www.pplive.com/en/download.html



للتحميل
http://download.ppstream.com/ppstreamsetup.exe



للتحميل
http://www.ppmate.com/search/download.jsp



للتحميل
http://dl.tvunetworks.com/TVUPlayer.zip



للتحميل
http://www.mmshare.co.uk/download.php?id=EFFC73B9



للتحميل
http://www.mmshare.co.uk/download.php?id=A7504412


هذه البرامج راح يتم توفير وصلات للمباريات قبل المباريات بفتره تشتغل على احد هالبرامج .. و بسهوله راح يتمكن اي شخص من مشاهدة المباراة عبر الانترنت بهالطريقة .. 
بالاضافة انه فيه وصلات مباشرة يتم فتحها عن طريق برنامج الميديا بلير و الريال بلير .. 

تحياتي للجميع[/align]

----------


## تيتو

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## hane

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## hane

مشششششكووووور

----------


## الترشيحي

مشكور

----------

